# Mechanized trail build



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

We are building a new trail at Page Hill in Hill, NH with the help of a mini-excavator. This is our first experience building trail with the help of a machine. We are having a blast building and test riding our work. We are 2 weeks into a 4-week rental of a Kubota kx-018 and it looks like we should be able to complete the trail by the end of the 4 weeks.

We had a large crew hand-finishing behind the machine yesterday and it help move things along. PM me if you are local and would like to come help out! More important than that, come put some tires on the new trail!








It looks like we're making a big mess here. Generally, we aren't disturbing much more than the 3 ft width of the machine. The place where we do disturb a lot we are replanting with sod that we dug up, ferns, or grass seed. In most places we have been able to bring the tread back down to a width narrower than the machine with hand work.
























We're putting some jumps on the trail. Everything on the main line will be rollable at lower speed.








Test riding with work gloves on 
This feature is a hand-built alternate line. After the rock show here it drops again directly into a berm on the main line.


----------



## thefriar (Jan 23, 2008)

Looks sweet! You guys are right by Highland right?

FC NEMBA is trying to get a Mech Training session in after the summer. We have a flow trail we want to build with mech that will anchor our beginner loop in a stacked loop system. Should be awesome.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

We are about half an hour form Highland (directions).

We attended the training session that NEMBA put on at the Highland XC trails back in 2012. It took until this year to get everything in place for the project. This trial is going to be a really nice addition the the network at Page Hill. The network roughly follows a stacked-loop layout with this trail in the intermediate zone.


----------



## mdg3d (Aug 14, 2012)

This looks great! Nice work guys.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

This map shows the new trail. Solid blue line for completed section (as of this morning) and dotted line for the section remaining to be built. The quickest, but not the most fun, way to get out to the new trail is shown with red arrows. This will bring you to the bottom of the completed section of trail. From there you can ride or push up to the top.

We have two more weeks to use the excavator. We need a hand-work and test-ride crew behind the machine keeps us moving forward. We'll be out there most days for the next two weeks at various times of day. We expect to be out all day for the next two Sundays. We have a good collection of hand tools out there. PM me if you'd like to come help out!


----------



## radair (Dec 19, 2002)

If you don't mind me asking, what was the rental fee for a month? Who do you have operating it and what is their experience level? I own a tractor with a backhoe and have been scouring Craigslist for over a year looking at mini-exes. We don't really have a project ready but I could build a killer test track on my own land as training. Psyched for you guys, looks like a fun project.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

We used MB tractor. For 4 weeks rental it was $2,450 total. $2,000 for the machine, 300 (15%) for insurance, and $150 for deliver both ways.

A weekend would have been $1,070 and a week $1,300 total so the month made the most sense.

I have done a lot of the operating, and a few others have done some as well. My prior experience was mostly with a backhoe while building my house. I feel like I became productive within about 8 hrs of machine time. We got a demo and some pointers from Tom L. of Highland MTB park which helped. It is also really helpful to have some trusted buddies with a good eye nearby to provide direction.


----------



## Flamingtaco (Mar 12, 2012)

Sweet trail! I like the tight flow combined with intermediate alternate lines. We've got the flow part down, but most of the alternate lines are big pump track style jumps or obstacles that only the brave and highly suspended attempt.


----------



## JDM (May 2, 2008)

*Page Hill Trail Day and Test Ride - August 3rd!*

The project is nearing completion, but we are looking for your help to put the finishing touches on and to help us ride it in. Please join us This Sunday. We will be out there from 8 AM to 4 PM, but feel free to come by any time, even just for a test ride. We have tools out at the work site so just bring your bike, work gloves and water. Since we are focused on completing the project this will be a no-frills trail day. Don't expect the usual staffed registration table with coffee and donuts. We will already be out in the woods digging!

The map above shows the new flow trail.


----------

